

New Stealth Start-Up: Udentity - ilovechrome
http://www.udentity.com/l1d147f

======
nikosdimopoulos
Sorry to ask but what is it and what does it do? A small paragraph of what
Udentity is would be great !! I understand that this is a stealth startup but
a screen with two textboxes is too 'cryptic' :)

------
cpt1138
harvests your email presumably?

